# Check out my String suppressor and quick disconnect set up!! Looks amazing!



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Check these out! I proudly make these in my shop here in Pennsylvania and on American made machining centers. I have them available if anyone else would be interested too. They're absolutely bulletproof. I wanted to show off a few set ups. I've been off AT for a while due to health issues. I've been to hell and back. I had to take some time off. I was paralyzed from my nipple line down. I'll never walk again. I'm just doing the best I can. It was hard getting that for my 24th birthday. But it is what it is. I lost my income and want to get back into this and hoping maybe I can at least get back on my feet finacially or just enough to keep my lights on at home and keep my house from the repo man lol. Trying to save up some money to sponser AT so the mods don't boot me. But rock bottom is a firm place to be. Just trying to get back in the saddle again. Glad AT'ers welcomed me back with open arms.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Heres some goodies for you Hoyt boys.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Few more odds and ends. It's good to be back. Thanks guys miss you all.


----------



## ZXT4V (Mar 22, 2013)

Love your sales pitch. Hope you sell a million. I wasn't sure if you were joking or not when I read "from my nipple line down". Glad to hear youve kept your sense of humor through rough time. Did you fall out of your treestand? Look on the bright side, it could've been worse.


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

Best of luck to ya


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm paralyzed from t4 down. So it would be about my nipple line. I had a spinal AVM (arteriovenous malformation? So in other words I had a arteries and veins in my spinal canal explode and pinched my spinal cord. I hit the ground like a sack of potatoes and I'll never be able to stand or walk again. I know it could be worse but this sucks really bad. It's a really hard life.


----------



## ZXT4V (Mar 22, 2013)

CoolhandLuke said:


> I'm paralyzed from t4 down. So it would be about my nipple line. I had a spinal AVM (arteriovenous malformation? So in other words I had a arteries and veins in my spinal canal explode and pinched my spinal cord. I hit the ground like a sack of potatoes and I'll never be able to stand or walk again. I know it could be worse but this sucks really bad. It's a really hard life.


I'm sorry, I in no way meant to make light of your injuries. I cannot imagine how difficult it must be attempting to ajdust to your new living conditons. I just meant, keep your head up, at least you retained function in your upper limbs. Being a quadrapolegic would be unbearable. 

Try to stay strong, keep your head up and your spirits high. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. and again I'm sorry I meant no offense. I seem to find humor, at times, where there doesn't seem to be any. I blame my brain.


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice guy right here and a solid example of a good person. I had ordered my string stop right at the time this happened to him, well I still got it very quick. So even with all this crap happening he still sent out the product I ordered. I dont think many would have done that, I dont know if I would have do that to be honest. But it does show he's a better man than me & I will gladly admit it. 

If I have any needs I will surely have you in mind... Your a pretty COOL person buddy in my eyes! Plus your really smart so think up some new ideas with that brilliant mind of yours. It will be good for you, your pocket and others. You can PM and call me anytime you want to vent about anything! 

Now put that mind to work on some new ideas cause I know you can think of something archery or otherwise to help people.

Dont ever think that your forgotten about... People def care about you n your well being on AT and elsewhere I am 100% sure to say. I know I do and while you were away people did ask about you. Nice to be thought about and people def do even if you dont know it first hand.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

how much?


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

I had one of CoolHandLuke's suppressors on my Switchback. That thing was awesome and I don't think there could have been any better choice given that those bows didn't come with a factory option. I would highly recommend all of Luke's work!!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope you sell as many as you can handle. Very cool to see youre keeping your head up when so many wouldnt. Youre insperational my friend.


----------



## WIN.308 (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't you also make stabilizers? Saw some on another thread.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

do you still have the vibekiller stoppers?????


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Just received the QD ...awesome idea & product ..very nice !


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Throw some prices at me. Diggin the looks of them. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dam good to see you back at it bud.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad to see you back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

In view for you. Looks like a solid, great product.

Joe


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*ProLine* said:


> In view for you. Looks like a solid, great product.
> 
> Joe


Joe and Luke,
You are both great guys and an asset to archery and this site. A tip of my camo cap to both of you. 
John


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks guys. It's good to be welcomed back with open arms here on AT. It truely is a great community. Life sucks at times but its not all about me. Life is about helping others and the relationships we make along the way. Hopefully I can return the favor to someone else in need. Thanks again guys.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## brendog84cj8 (Jan 17, 2007)

Great to see you back on here! You did one of your suppressors for me a while back for my 08 82nd airborne, absolutely transformed that bow. All the best and I am going to be sure to point everyone I can to your suppressors. Awesome products from a great guy...Welcome back!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

BTW, I'm gunna let a cat outta the bag....I have more products to come as well  that's all I'm gunna say. I hope to have them ready in a month or so.


----------



## BigShow (Sep 4, 2006)

Excellent work as always Luke.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

These look awesome!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

HOW MUCH??? need one for the powerhawk/superhawk type.

scott


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

wishing you nothing but the best,so good to have you back.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

BowHuntnKY said:


> HOW MUCH??? need one for the powerhawk/superhawk type.
> 
> scott


Here's what he posted about the QD's April 13 in another thread, didn't see anything on the suppressors:
"I have them available in black and matching camo. Mine are $18.50 for black and $25 for camo. This includes shipping. They come with a Bowjax installed and the pin comes with a nylon tipped set screw. You bring the set screw down until it just drags on the threads. This will prevent the pin from free spinning and getting lost. These are the best value for your dollar. I personally make them here in Pennsylvania. I Cnc machine them on American made machining centers. You don't like them...I give you your money back."


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome back Coolhandluke!!!
I will wait the month to see what you have to offer and then I will be ordering some QDs from you.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

When can i order some vibekillers?


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you have any 10 degree down quick disconnects? I am glad to see you are back on AT and I wish you the best.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

BrownDog2 said:


> Do you have any 10 degree down quick disconnects? I am glad to see you are back on AT and I wish you the best.


Yes I would like a 10 deg Down qd or 4


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Glad to see you back on here bud! Sounds like you have been through the ringer for sure! I can vouch for the quality of your suppressors. The one I added to my TurboHawk has been awesome! I hope you sell a ton!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

TTT and pm sent.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Has anyone received a response from coolhandluke lately?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

aljburk said:


> Has anyone received a response from coolhandluke lately?


nope, i replied to a couple of these threads and sent him a PM the other day..with no respone


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I sent him a pm over a week ago with no response.


----------



## wvdeerhntr (Dec 21, 2008)

I talked to him some on here on April 30th. Hope all is going well.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Good to see you active again brother.... I hope all is well. 
I still have one the first vibekillers from many years back. :thumbs_up


----------



## twyatt (Mar 12, 2007)

I actually talked to him quite a bit last week via pm and text. Also ordered a QD from him 2 weeks ago, and got it 3 days later. Hope everything's okay


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I have one of your string stops that I bought from you several years ago when you first started selling them. It's still going strong. Haven't even needed to replace the rubber end.

Well made product. :thumbs_up

Allen


----------



## twyatt (Mar 12, 2007)

Spoke to Luke yesterday via text. He asked me to let everyone know he was having some computer issues but would be back on here asap and get in touch with everyone who has pm'd him.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I received a coulpe QD's & String Stop last Friday while I was at Redding Western Trail Shoot, They look GREAT. Thanks Luke your work is still Top Notch.


----------



## IIJSavoy (Jan 6, 2010)

PM and a paid for order...no response and no items received. Still waiting to hear from him...


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

IIJSavoy said:


> PM and a paid for order...no response and no items received. Still waiting to hear from him...




He was on this morning..and still no return pm.


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

call or text him
im logged in all the time but not always on here
he is a good guy & you will get what you ordered - I have no doubts


BowHuntnKY said:


> He was on this morning..and still no return pm.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Glad to see you back CLH. Tough news on your physical issues but I sure wish you well on your business. I still have and use the string suppressor you made for me several years ago...works as well now as it did then. 

Good luck to you...:thumbs_up


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Ordered my QD via text with him on the weekend. Great guy, easy to deal with. He had mentioned he was having Internet issues. Can't wait to gt it and put it to use.........


----------



## IIJSavoy (Jan 6, 2010)

Sending responses to PM now. As suspected...little set back with medical issues. 

Provided an update...completely understandable given his situation...give him time.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm here guys. Last week was crazy. Had a few medical issues and my internet was shut off at home. If you wanna contact me, feel free to call or text. That's why I post my number. Sometimes I can't get to my computer while at work. We got a new Haas VF2 SS vertical machining center at work and I've been trying to get some fixtures made. I hope to rent some machine time so I can start on more archery goodies  I have some stuff in the mix already.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I pm ya back.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Can you make anything to replace the Bear Anarchy string stops to where they are not offset?
If you can I will gladly place an order for 2 sets (4 total pieces).
Also need one for a Bear Element.
574-870-7981
Text me anytime
David


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

pm sent...


----------



## gnemudn94 (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you make a front mount string supressor? I have a Parker Pheonix 34 and it doesn't have a hole in the rear.


----------



## mpc (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome back Luke sorry to hear about your back. Buy with confidence from Luke his products are outstanding you won’t be disappointed!!!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Pm sent...


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Payment sent for two black vibekillers that fit the 15 degree rear stab hole on a Hoyt Contender.

Thanks!


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Great product Luke. Thanks


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Got my QD installed today finally

What a great product and a great guy to deal with! I love it, thanks again


Milsy


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I've had one of your QD's for years and that thing has always been rock solid....As a matter of a fact I kinda need another one, I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey luke still havent got my supressor i paid for almost a month ago. What up? No pm answers either?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

He has his number listed. Text or call him.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I pmed your tracking I shipped it two weeks ago.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks like your Paypal address is different then the address you pm me. That's why. You must have moved and didn't change it. I'll let you know if it comes back.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I need a qd. Black I'll send a pm


This message typed by a "Trigger punching- shoulder bustin-bow hunter!"


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

Got mine a couple of days ago. Got it installed on my Contender Elite and shooting. GREAT string stopper, and well crafted. Made a huge difference in the hand shock and vibe of this target bow. It's a big jump from no string suppressor to this! Thanks Luke and to anyone needing a string suppressor, you can't go wrong with one of these!


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

PM sent...


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## 2wetdogs (Apr 15, 2013)

Luke nothing but the best to you, my bad back seems like a bug bite now your an inspiration keep the positive attitude going!!!
I will be ordering stuff real soon.


----------



## mpc (Jan 8, 2009)

luke I don't see a price listed for a quick detach can you pm me thanks


----------



## PrivateJoker (Mar 8, 2013)

Can DEFINITELY vouch for his QD - amazing piece of machining for a GREAT price. Great service and communication the whole time.


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

Received the string suppressor for a hoyt powerhawk. Im introducing a friend to archery and this is his first bow. All I can say is WOW, this suppressor makes a huge difference. Entire transaction was a pleasure and CoolhandLuke is a standup guy. Thanks!!!


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Glad your back I have several of your deppressors i bought years back needing some more will e mail you soon.


----------



## z7xlw (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll b in touch CHL.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great product have 2 QD & a vibrakiller on my Alpine Ventura, always getting comments how quiet it is, Thanks Luke.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice stuff!

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Copogua (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey guys, great day for me, I just receive and install Luke String Stopper, it was amazingly well done, just to the mm. He has a lots of request and work, some times take about 4 or 5 days to answer emails and post, i have call him few times and have the honor talking to him, great person and a great product, for sure i will order him a set for my other bow, My coach just say "they look and fit better than original" Luke i will spred the word out here for your products. Thank you CHL (Coolhand Luke).


----------



## Copogua (Mar 19, 2013)

Try to leave you a positive feedback but it did not allow it. But i just can say AAAAA+
Regards


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

will be saying a prayer for you and hope for you the best in whatever you do.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Luke Hope all is well Received my string stops & they are GREAT, Thanks I think I will be needing another one, Will send you a PM. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

marked


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## KHUNSHAW (Aug 17, 2013)

PM to order the String Stopper for Hoyt Pro Comp XL sent.


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Ttt for a great guy and great product!

Hope all is well Luke!


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Bump for a great guy & product. Thanks Luke.


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome back Luke!


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope your future plans are for some adjustable stabilizer bars, hint, hint........
glad to see you are back...


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Luke hope all is well. Thanks for some great products.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tagged.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Has any body heard any thing from Luke?? Hope all is OK with him.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

PM Sent


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## demotts 808 (Dec 10, 2012)

Is there a website or link ? Thanx


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I have my QDs on coolhandlukeproducts.com but I don't have anything else on it yet. Still working on that but I'd be happy to help with anything you need. You can call or text me at(814) 207-3472


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

How much are the Hoyt string suppressors?


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Depending what you want. What do you have?


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

A Hoyt Carbon Defiant 34 - do you make one for this bow?


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

It should fit. I'll try to stop in to a local shop on Sunday and try to confirm this


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Anything that'd fit a Mathews DXT?


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Hmmm it doesn't have the rear hole does it? Btw, I'm sorry I didn't see your post until just now.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry guys I'm a little behind because I bowhunted the rut last week. Should be caught up and everyone shipped out early this week. Thank you all and hope everyone had a great bow season and could enjoy nature at its finest.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

CoolhandLuke said:


> Few more odds and ends. It's good to be back. Thanks guys miss you all.


 Ttt


----------



## nwmo (Dec 21, 2014)

following


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Just a few other models I've made parts for.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ouluckydogu (Dec 10, 2014)

I have three of his quick disconnects and they are great. I also just got his string stop for my Rival and it works very good too. His work is great and price is great too. highly recommended.

Lucky


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks luck!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

ouluckydogu said:


> I have three of his quick disconnects and they are great. I also just got his string stop for my Rival and it works very good too. His work is great and price is great too. highly recommended.
> 
> Lucky


Agreed.The suppressor for my Rival made me like the bow even more.
Great price, quality and service all the way to Finland.

Much appreciated

r.mika


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jayc1471 (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you have a vibe killer for the Hoyt Podium X 37 by chance? I can get the measurements for you if need be..... Thanks in advance


----------



## T.Robb46 (Feb 2, 2017)

Inspirational! With that kind of attitude, anything is possible. Great looking product!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

CoolhandLuke said:


> Heres some goodies for you Hoyt boys.


Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jayc1471 (Dec 14, 2008)

String stop for Podium X 37?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Can I get details? You can call or text me at(814) 207-3472


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Sending a pm


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

What do you have for a chill x? The stock string stop is way too low. I like it inline with stabilizer.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I should be able to help you. Did you want to try a straight rod with the base? Hit me via text so I can send pics and you can too. My number is(814) 207-3472


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

jayc1471 said:


> String stop for Podium X 37?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Let me know.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Call or text anytime.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Now much for your quick disco's?


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

MAD 6 said:


> Now much for your quick disco's?


$20 for anodized black, $25 for camo. I have several patterns left.


----------



## Lucci (Aug 5, 2011)

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> What do you have for a chill x? The stock string stop is way too low. I like it inline with stabilizer.


I was thinking the same thing for my Chill


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Lucci said:


> I was thinking the same thing for my Chill




Let me know, I may be able to help you with something custom.


----------



## thornh1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Look'n GOOD!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Lucci said:


> I was thinking the same thing for my Chill


Let me know, I can make something up for you to fit your needs.


----------



## hardwaymike0318 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sweet setup!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

hardwaymike0318 said:


> Sweet setup!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you sir! Let me know if I can help with your setup!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## SeanPep (Aug 7, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Lucci (Aug 5, 2011)

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> What do you have for a chill x? The stock string stop is way too low. I like it inline with stabilizer.


Luke were you able to come up with anything for the Chill?


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Lucci said:


> Luke were you able to come up with anything for the Chill?


Yes, I believe so. Please call or text me at(814) 207-3472


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Tenx1966 (Jun 23, 2017)

One like the top left picture would be perfect if I could get it with a camo close to realtree apg.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

romanbrady85 said:


> One like the top left picture would be perfect if I could get it with a camo close to realtree apg.


I have them on hand. $25 for a camo qd, I pay the shipping in con us.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey CoolhandLuke, are you building stabilizer's yet? I'm currently shooting a 12" Bee Stinger Pro Max and I'd love for it to have a better isolator at the end between the weight's and the rod. John Dudley talks about this using a mix of Hoyt part's that are no longer available to us average joe's. Currently I haven't been able to find the isolator to adapt to my beestinger.


----------



## Buckshot735 (Jul 20, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

soldierarcher said:


> Hey CoolhandLuke, are you building stabilizer's yet? I'm currently shooting a 12" Bee Stinger Pro Max and I'd love for it to have a better isolator at the end between the weight's and the rod. John Dudley talks about this using a mix of Hoyt part's that are no longer available to us average joe's. Currently I haven't been able to find the isolator to adapt to my beestinger.


You have a link to it?


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Draugr Rekkr (Aug 29, 2017)

Do you make the stabilizers too?


----------



## clubmanager (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm new, what's the quick detach for? What are the prices? thanks


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

clubmanager said:


> I'm new, what's the quick detach for? What are the prices? thanks


Pmed you.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Alping45 (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice looking products.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you sir


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

whats the the price? i have a reign7


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

$20. I've made them for the reign six. Seven should be close


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

...

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Any time line on the 10 degree QDC?


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you guys


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you guys


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Cool, make me a rear stop for my new Hoyt RX1 and I’ll bring them into our shop RPM Archery in Big Run,PA. I used your product before and if they make a difference on my new Hoyt it’ll be well worth your investment to provide me with one! Glad to see your back at it!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

wolbear said:


> Cool, make me a rear stop for my new Hoyt RX1 and I’ll bring them into our shop RPM Archery in Big Run,PA. I used your product before and if they make a difference on my new Hoyt it’ll be well worth your investment to provide me with one! Glad to see your back at it!


You got it. I'm making them for them now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

It’s in Realtree camo so work your magic. Do a quick disconnect also with black dampener and I’ll be set! We’ve got a ton of shooters here in PA looking for new options!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

wolbear said:


> It’s in Realtree camo so work your magic. Do a quick disconnect also with black dampener and I’ll be set! We’ve got a ton of shooters here in PA looking for new options!




What shade of realtree so I can match it the best I can? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

wolbear said:


> It’s in Realtree camo so work your magic. Do a quick disconnect also with black dampener and I’ll be set! We’ve got a ton of shooters here in PA looking for new options!


What shade of realtree? I have several.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## hunter9264 (Mar 7, 2018)

WOW Awesome. Nice looking work you do.


----------



## Mounthunter987 (Jan 20, 2018)

Cool stuff man hope you sell a ton.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Mounthunter987 said:


> Cool stuff man hope you sell a ton.


Thank you guys. I try to provide a good product and a good price to our archerytalk community


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

CoolhandLuke said:


> Ttt


Quality and a great guy for these forums. Thanks Luke!! As promised, pics of my rigs with your work.









Sent via mobile


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

dajogejr said:


> Quality and a great guy for these forums. Thanks Luke!! As promised, pics of my rigs with your work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How do they perform? You have beautiful rigs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goindeep (Jul 13, 2008)

Bought one for my Switchback which is my backup bow....well, it was until it is deathly silent now! Thanks, Luke!


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

CoolhandLuke said:


> How do they perform? You have beautiful rigs.


Thank you,
They work Perfectly.
I don't like the twang of a target bow...this still allows for the forward feedback without the twang.
They cut down vibration to next to nothing.
I don't need to worry about tightening down stabs, peep internals, etc. like i did before.

Thanks Luke!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you guys!!! You guys are awesome


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Pitweiler (Jan 8, 2017)

Got mine yesterday. Very nice addition to my old bowtech sniper. Luke is a great guy to deal with and you won't be disappointed with the quality of his work. Thanks! 
I'll try to get a few better pictures to add later but it looks great and fit perfect!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Pitweiler said:


> Got mine yesterday. Very nice addition to my old bowtech sniper. Luke is a great guy to deal with and you won't be disappointed with the quality of his work. Thanks!
> I'll try to get a few better pictures to add later but it looks great and fit perfect!



Looking good!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Received my QDC & extra string stop bumpers, Great job as usually! Thanks Luke.


----------



## AJ89 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tag


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you guys.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Bump 

Just got my string stop for my Realm X (and one for my son as well) - posted a separate thread but thought I'd bump this up too for those interested. Awesome product and improved vibe and sound noticeably.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Predator said:


> Bump
> 
> Just got my string stop for my Realm X (and one for my son as well) - posted a separate thread but thought I'd bump this up too for those interested. Awesome product and improved vibe and sound noticeably.
> 
> View attachment 6467087



Thank you sir and thank you for the review! Very much appreciated


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## T0N9 (Oct 23, 2012)

Luke, be cool and move your ads to the Classified. Your daily ttt's are taking up 1/4 of the 1st page


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

So just scroll by if ya don't wanna see it. 
TTT

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Duned (Mar 23, 2018)

I really like the suppressor for the Prevail. Great job. TTT


----------



## Mongostatus (Apr 17, 2017)

Another satisfied customer, x3! Thanks CHL for curing my string slap issues.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Luke is top notch! I asked for one thing and he went above and beyond. Thanks again bud! I'll post a pic when my bow is back together. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZackScott96 (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump it up for great a person. He provided a much improved string suppressor compared to the factory suppressor.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

sgrappone said:


> Bump it up for great a person. He provided a much improved string suppressor compared to the factory suppressor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think I'm in love! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Mongostatus said:


> Another satisfied customer, x3! Thanks CHL for curing my string slap issues.
> 
> View attachment 6474427




Looking fantastic brother!!! Should make those much nicer to shoot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

Excellent workmanship and really good upgrade to the stock string stop on the evolve 35. Well done and thank you


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Awesome product here. Does what it's supposed to do, Thx CHL!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsimage (May 15, 2018)

Good stuff.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

cornfuzed said:


> Excellent workmanship and really good upgrade to the stock string stop on the evolve 35. Well done and thank you
> 
> View attachment 6494209




Thank you guys. Those evolves and realms are sweet but you can't beat these upgrades for $20. Thank you so much guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Just got mine yesterday. Looks great, cost effective, quality materials, thanks CHL!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

TTT for a GREAT product and a SUPER person to deal with. I have 2 QD's and a string supressor. You won't find any higher quality products than Luke's!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

CaptPete said:


> TTT for a GREAT product and a SUPER person to deal with. I have 2 QD's and a string supressor. You won't find any higher quality products than Luke's!!



Thank you brother!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Steed (Dec 25, 2005)

CHL ! Thank you, for my QD and String Suppressors. Awesome workmanship! I received my package today. My Realm and Realm X, are looking good! Keep up the great work!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Steed said:


> CHL ! Thank you, for my QD and String Suppressors. Awesome workmanship! I received my package today. My Realm and Realm X, are looking good! Keep up the great work!


Thank you sir


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

Just received and installed my CHL on my Reign 6. Awesome product.


----------



## fasteddy (Feb 3, 2007)

Tag for later


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Luke,
Getting any closer to 10 degree QDC?? Thx still need 2 of them in black.


----------



## dustinnutter (Oct 19, 2015)

looks great, keep it up.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you sir!!


----------



## twmc68 (Jun 14, 2018)

sweet!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you guys


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

For the guys that hit me up for one last week, goodies should be in the mail soon.


----------



## freediver (Jan 29, 2009)

Got mine a week ago and it is freaking awesome!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

That bow is gorgeous


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you sir for one great product. This Realm X is a completely better feeling bow on the shot with this suppressor on it. Best money I have spent to take the vibe and buzz out of this bow.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

bigblock534 said:


> Thank you sir for one great product. This Realm X is a completely better feeling bow on the shot with this suppressor on it. Best money I have spent to take the vibe and buzz out of this bow.


Great looking rig buddy!!! Killer for sure!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Got my CHL string stop a couple of days ago and its top notch. Fit my Ritual like a glove. I will be ordering another for my other Ritual and one for my Centergy hybrid.







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

jmpk said:


> Got my CHL string stop a couple of days ago and its top notch. Fit my Ritual like a glove. I will be ordering another for my other Ritual and one for my Centergy hybrid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pitweiler (Jan 8, 2017)

bigblock534 said:


> Thank you sir for one great product. This Realm X is a completely better feeling bow on the shot with this suppressor on it. Best money I have spent to take the vibe and buzz out of this bow.


Very nice! I'll be ordering one for my realm soon and probably another stabilizer qd. Keep up the good work Luke!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Pitweiler said:


> Very nice! I'll be ordering one for my realm soon and probably another stabilizer qd. Keep up the good work Luke!



Thank you my brother!!!


----------



## proarcher16 (Jul 22, 2008)

Glad to see you back and glad that you're staying positive and doing the best with what you have. Praying that the Good Lord will send a lot of business and fruitful relationships your way.


----------



## FlightMurse (Feb 4, 2018)

I just ordered a QD and it was one of the smoothest online transactions I have ever made. I don't even have the product yet, but I have no doubt at all that it will be fantastic after talking with this gentleman.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Does anyone have one of these on a Full Throttle ?...if so can you post a pic? Thanks


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

I have bought a few of these for the different bows I have owned. They do make a difference from stock string stops. I just had one made for my Xpedition xplorer ss. The new version is even better than the old (new version is rod covered with rubber). I can honestly say that this bow has benefited the most at quieting the shot. Not that it was loud but now there is pretty much nothing. Even a few of my friends have said how quiet the bow is. You can not find anything for $25 that will work as good as this! I have tried, LOL!!! Before you spend $60-$80 on a k-tech try this one first. You will be surprised at how much you can save and how well it works!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

tpetrain said:


> I have bought a few of these for the different bows I have owned. They do make a difference from stock string stops. I just had one made for my Xpedition xplorer ss. The new version is even better than the old (new version is rod covered with rubber). I can honestly say that this bow has benefited the most at quieting the shot. Not that it was loud but now there is pretty much nothing. Even a few of my friends have said how quiet the bow is. You can not find anything for $25 that will work as good as this! I have tried, LOL!!! Before you spend $60-$80 on a k-tech try this one first. You will be surprised at how much you can save and how well it works!





Thank you brother!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

You guys should be getting orders Monday and today


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

For those asking I shipped a batch yesterday


----------



## notenuftoys (Nov 4, 2012)

Question from a bow novice: how exactly does this string suppressor work? I mean, how does it quiet a bow better than a stock suppressor?


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

A string suppressor works much like plucking a guitar string then stopping the oscillation with your finger. The pad of your finger is really soft and silences it nearly instantaneously and making the sound shorter. I make a rigid mount with a super soft rubber stopper to do a better job than the factory stoppers which are usually harder. You can soften the shot and make the sound of the shot shorter and quieter. In hunting applications every decibel counts. And another plus side is you reduce vibration and buzz making your bow more pleasant to shoot.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

notenuftoys said:


> Question from a bow novice: how exactly does this string suppressor work? I mean, how does it quiet a bow better than a stock suppressor?




Hopefully that explanation makes sense


----------



## KamoKid14 (Aug 20, 2015)

Do you make a string suppressor for the PSE Xpedite?


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

KamoKid14 said:


> Do you make a string suppressor for the PSE Xpedite?





Yup













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief17 (Jul 11, 2018)

Tag for later. Gonna have to buy this soon!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

chief17 said:


> Tag for later. Gonna have to buy this soon!


Let me know! I'll get you hooked up


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Lots of guys should be getting mail today and Monday!


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

CoolhandLuke said:


> Lots of guys should be getting mail today and Monday!


Just got it!


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

Was so impressed that I purchased another one for my other Reign 6


----------



## Montana*Stevens (Jul 11, 2018)

My new thrive with a CHL string suppressor! Luke was awesome to do business with and I would recommend his products to anyone.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Lookin good my brotha! Should have lots of guys with mail soon.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Guys that ordered I should have a shipment going out tomorrow


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Got my three stops in the mail yesterday.. Thank you sir!


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

Quality product from my neighbor to the East of me. Got mine last week for the RealmX, made a huge difference!! Great product!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

DeerCook said:


> Quality product from my neighbor to the East of me. Got mine last week for the RealmX, made a huge difference!! Great product!!


Thank you brother!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## NC longbow (Aug 18, 2010)

Luke, I’ll be getting with you next week on a suppressor for a Carbon Spyder 30. The one you made for my RX1 is awesome!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Just threw one on the new PSE Stealth today.
So much better than the stock one!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

redruff said:


> Just threw one on the new PSE Stealth today.
> So much better than the stock one!




Lookin good brother!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## nyybrandon (Jun 18, 2018)

Awesome product! Good luck!


----------



## myano001 (Aug 19, 2018)

TTT


New to all of this


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## DownSouthHuntin (Aug 17, 2018)

looks great, best of luck to you!


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks again for yet another great product! It still amazes me how much these quiet the bow down and Luke is a gentleman to deal with!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

tim2970 said:


> Thanks again for yet another great product! It still amazes me how much these quiet the bow down and Luke is a gentleman to deal with!


Thank you sir


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Having been a fan of CHL earlier Vibe Killer which I used with great success on my Omen (see my earlier post #434 in the disconnect thread) I didn't think it could be improved on. I was wrong. This new version with the much improved attachment base shows the level of engineering excellence I have come to expect from Luke. Although my FT was very quiet the ever so slight buzz I had from the harmonics of the string resonating at the shot has now been completely eliminated. If you want your bow to be as quiet as possible - and who doesn't - this is an easy fix. Well done Luke.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

johnno said:


> Having been a fan of CHL earlier Vibe Killer which I used with great success on my Omen (see my earlier post #434 in the disconnect thread) I didn't think it could be improved on. I was wrong. This new version with the much improved attachment base shows the level of engineering excellence I have come to expect from Luke. Although my FT was very quiet the ever so slight buzz I had from the harmonics of the string resonating at the shot has now been completely eliminated. If you want your bow to be as quiet as possible - and who doesn't - this is an easy fix. Well done Luke.
> 
> View attachment 6583753




Those Full Throttles are burners for sure! Im glad this makes it more fun and dead in hand. Thank you sir!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

johnno said:


> Having been a fan of CHL earlier Vibe Killer which I used with great success on my Omen (see my earlier post #434 in the disconnect thread) I didn't think it could be improved on. I was wrong. This new version with the much improved attachment base shows the level of engineering excellence I have come to expect from Luke. Although my FT was very quiet the ever so slight buzz I had from the harmonics of the string resonating at the shot has now been completely eliminated. If you want your bow to be as quiet as possible - and who doesn't - this is an easy fix. Well done Luke.
> 
> View attachment 6583753


You taking that bow pig hunting? If so I want pics!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Great string stop and quick disconnect. String stop helped make my Realm much quieter and vibe free. Thanks for two great products Luke..


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

bigblock534 said:


> Great string stop and quick disconnect. String stop helped make my Realm much quieter and vibe free. Thanks for two great products Luke..


Dude that bow is sickkkk!!!!! I didn't know that finish was available!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

CoolhandLuke said:


> Dude that bow is sickkkk!!!!! I didn't know that finish was available!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Luke.. It’s special ordered and an upcharge from bowtech.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Great Job Luke! I like what I see. I'll be buying some to have on hand. Cant believe its taken me this long to see your thread.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

DBLlungIT said:


> Great Job Luke! I like what I see. I'll be buying some to have on hand. Cant believe its taken me this long to see your thread.


Let me know!!! I'll get ya what you need.


----------



## nwmnbowhunter (Sep 5, 2008)

Just got my string suppressor for my prodigy. Switched it out in about 30 seconds and looks awesome. Feels great too. Thank [email protected]


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

nwmnbowhunter said:


> Just got my string suppressor for my prodigy. Switched it out in about 30 seconds and looks awesome. Feels great too. Thank [email protected]


Thank you sir!!!


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

CoolhandLuke said:


> You taking that bow pig hunting? If so I want pics!


Here ya go Luke - Oct 2017 - no hunts planned this year - maybe next.


----------



## mrichard (Jul 24, 2017)

Just got my string suppressor for my PSE Xpression. Everything was included, even a bolt to screw the base to the riser without scratching the base ! Even a piece of serving to protect the string under the suppressor !! Very impressive customer service Luke, thanks a lot. International customer.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

mrichard said:


> Just got my string suppressor for my PSE Xpression. Everything was included, even a bolt to screw the base to the riser without scratching the base ! Even a piece of serving to protect the string under the suppressor !! Very impressive customer service Luke, thanks a lot. International customer.


Thank you!!! That's how I roll


----------



## Kblair85 (May 29, 2010)

Tried to Pm you.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Kblair85 said:


> Tried to Pm you.




If you have trouble, feel free to call or text me at(814) 207-3472


----------



## Michshooter (Feb 21, 2016)

Just shot my xception with my new disconnect and string suppressor.

Thought I would put this ttt since I’m so happy with both! Really impressed with the stop it really helped with a buzz I had the disconnect is really solid and easy on easy off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Michshooter said:


> Just shot my xception with my new disconnect and string suppressor.
> 
> Thought I would put this ttt since I’m so happy with both! Really impressed with the stop it really helped with a buzz I had the disconnect is really solid and easy on easy off.
> 
> ...


Thank you brother!!!


----------



## rebel2point0 (Sep 4, 2018)

received my string suppressor last week and it tuned up everything nicely, No buzz, no vibe! Great quality and looks good too! Will be sending everyone his way for sure!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

rebel2point0 said:


> received my string suppressor last week and it tuned up everything nicely, No buzz, no vibe! Great quality and looks good too! Will be sending everyone his way for sure!


*Thank you sir!!!*


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Mailed a bunch this morning. Thank you guys


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey guys, if you don't see your bow listed, chances are great that I do have to fit what you need. These are working great on all makes and models


----------



## Xaekai (Aug 3, 2018)

I wrapped mine with some 3M ControlTac with dark city camo print


----------



## tryn2hunt (Aug 29, 2018)

I just received the string stop I ordered from Luke for my CDT. I can't say enough about the quality of this piece. I have only shot it a couple of times in my garage, but I was able to tell a difference in the noise with just those couple of arrows. I shot both the stock, and Luke's product back to back. Guys, I ordered this on Sep. 28th, and I received it today on Oct 1st. Extremely quick turn around! If you are thinking about buying one of these string stops, go ahead and grab one. I think you will like it.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Summit3 said:


> Looks sharp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

You guys should be getting mail today and tomorrow!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Good luck this morning guys! Be safe!


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

got my string stop for my Prime Rize. wow is all I can say. amazed.


----------



## NWGaHunter84 (Aug 9, 2018)

nice to see you back man!


----------



## NWGaHunter84 (Aug 9, 2018)

looking for front/side bar QD?


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Pm
Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

jorkep said:


> got my string stop for my Prime Rize. wow is all I can say. amazed.


Hey thank you everyone!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Orders went out this morning, thank you guys!!


----------



## caliusoptimus (May 15, 2018)

Thanks CHL!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

caliusoptimus said:


> Thanks CHL!
> 
> View attachment 6623807


Lookin' good brother!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

You guys should be getting mail!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

A bunch stuffed in my mailbox to ship in the morning!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Most of this weekends orders went out this morning. Thank you guys!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you guys!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

More are in the mail! Thank you guys!


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a customer that had a Ross CR334. Bow had a heck of a twang to it after the shot. Got in touch with CHL and within a couple days he had a string stop on my door step. Took out the twang and quieted the bow down tremendously. Thanks CHL!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

apt2106 said:


> I had a customer that had a Ross CR334. Bow had a heck of a twang to it after the shot. Got in touch with CHL and within a couple days he had a string stop on my door step. Took out the twang and quieted the bow down tremendously. Thanks CHL!


Thank you sir!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you guys


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I mailed a bunch this morning! Thank you guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSEPreacher (Nov 1, 2012)

Tagged... I’ll have to figure out how to sneak in some Christmas hints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

PSEPreacher said:


> Tagged... I’ll have to figure out how to sneak in some Christmas hints.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tell her! My number is 8142073472 have her call or text me at and I’ll get a brother hooked up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I mailed a bunch this morning


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I mailed a bunch this morning guys! Thank you!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, more should ship in the morning!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Everyones goodies has shipped! Thank you guys! God bless!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Trying to get all caught up this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Everyone’s goodies are in route! Thank you guys!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I should have another shipment for the morning! Thank you all!!! Merry Christmas and God bless!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I made up a bunch of orders this weekend. Trying to get everyone their goodies before Christmas!!! Merry Christmas and God guys! Thank you all!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a bunch shipping in the morning. Thank you guys! Merry Christmas and God bless!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you guys! Merry Christmas and God bless!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey guys I wanted to let everyone know I am filling orders. I got a little behind with Christmas. I hope everyone had a happy and healthy Christmas and God bless!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

You guys should be seeing mail soon! Thank you everyone!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey guys! Almost everyones’ goodies shipped this morning!!! Thank you all and God bless!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I put a bunch in the mail! Thank you guys!!! God bless!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you guys. I wanted to tell everyone I now have flor green, orange and red stoppers to match the jax.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey guys I mailed a bunch this morning!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Just a friendly reminder, the Northeast (Including me) are getting blasted with snow so this may effect shipping times a tad. Thank you all God bless the worlds best archery community!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey guys I started matching the colored Bowjax in my stoppers. I now do my stoppers in Black, Orange, Flo Green, and Red!!!


----------



## Bengal4ever (Jul 30, 2018)

Tagged


----------



## Bengal4ever (Jul 30, 2018)

Tagged


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

PM’d


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

A bunch went out this morning. Thank you everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> PM sent




All pm answered



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengal4ever (Jul 30, 2018)

Good morning sir. I would like this red setup for a Mathews Reezen 6.5. How much? What info do you need?


----------

